# Ground Beef



## debodun (Dec 11, 2014)

I the local supermarket, they usually have these varieties of ground beef - ground beef, ground chuck, ground sirloin and ground round. What is the difference in taste?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 11, 2014)

One makes less grease while being cooked. We generally buy 80/20 beef, meaning 80% less fat.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 11, 2014)

The ground sirloin is dry as the desert.  I don't care for it.  
I get the 75/25 or 80/20 and drain off most of the grease. 

Probably the same price per pound after that, but the kind with more fat has a better taste to me.


BTW, boneless skinless chicken breast is now cheaper than ground beef here!  Of course Georgia is
chicken country.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2014)

We always get 93% Lean ground beef, which is 7% fat.  We like this a lot for hamburgers, tacos, etc.  Like Nancy said, ground sirloin is very dry, remember that from years ago.  Here's some opinions on the taste of different kinds, from I'm sure opinions of different sites vary.  http://www.stoneridgemarket.com/recipes/tips/Ground Beef Taste Test.pdf


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for that link, Seabreeze. It was very informative. I was using ground turkey in place of ground beef for a while, but every now and then I get some beef and was curious why all the different varieties.


----------



## Steve (Dec 27, 2014)

I personally don't use ground beef very often..
I much prefer ground chicken or ground turkey instead..
The taste is a bit different which makes a lovely burger on the BBQ, meatloaf, casseroles, meat balls, or anything that calls for minced..
It is also quite juicy and not dry like beef..

Besides, it comes packaged in 450g and is often cheaper than beef..
Easy to freeze in those packages..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> Our ground beef comes as...regular, medium, lean and extra lean...and I always purchase extra lean.



ours too...although we only get *value* ( which is full of fat and made from goodness knows what mix of beef)...regular which has some fat...and lean which is low fat..and we also can buy it in any quantities we like if we get it from the butcher shop...can have as little  2 ounces if we wanted lol

I always buy Organic!


----------



## Lon (Dec 27, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> One makes less grease while being cooked. We generally buy 80/20 beef, meaning 80% less fat.



I agree------my market displays 70/30 80/20/ 90/10. I prefer the 90/10 because of the lower fat content.


----------



## Steve (Dec 28, 2014)

I am going to be the devil here.. 

I was just wondering what price you are paying for minced..
I know the extra lean is a bit more than the regular..

Here where I live, I pay $2.95 for 450g (one pound) for ground chicken or ground turkey and that is extra lean..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2014)

Of course it depends where you shop here what price you pay..but where I shop 400g of Premium Super Lean Minced Steak is £2.09 per 400grm pack

...whereas..500grms of Lean Turkey Mince is £3.00..


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't know if it's just me, whether I'm lacking the Ground Beef Tolerance gene, but over the past few years I've found that I develop some intestinal problems when I eat commercially-sold ground beef. 

I know they use colorants and preservatives and all that lovely stuff, but I don't know if it's those that are affecting me or whether the actual meat is of poor quality. Regardless, I find myself, like Steve, going more to chicken and turkey and, most of all, a semi-vegetarian diet.


----------

